
Student Claims to Release Replication of OpenAI’s GPT2–1.5B Model on July First - h0p3
https://ainews.spxbot.com/2019/06/06/gpt2-counting-consciousness-and-the-curious-hacker/
======
ru999gol
I suppose nobody believes him, zero reactions around this. Should've just
released it right away.

